# Eden - It's an Endless World



## Dark Schneider (Mar 20, 2006)

> In the panic surrounding a worldwide pandemic which kills 15 percent of the population and cripples many more, a secret organization, the Propater, topples the UN and seizes control of much of the world. A boy and a girl, raised in an abandoned virology research center, immune to the virus, use a powerful combat robot to wipe out the Propater forces who come to retake the island, led by the boy's father. 20 years later the boy is the most powerful drug lord in south america. He aids his son from behind the scenes as he evades and eventually with the help of mercenaries from Nomad (some of them former Propater operatives) fights the Propater. Based strongly on Gnostic mythology, all major characters are named after gnostic deities, and have analogous roles.
> 
> --taken from ANN




Well I have been interested in this manga for quite some time, but as luck will have it , I have not been able to find any of the scanlations ( 1+).

Does anyone know where to find this wicked manga? Or just want to discuss the awesomeness of it, please do.


----------



## pakku (Mar 20, 2006)

I've been considering buying this since I figure Dark Horse + Afternoon = guaranteed great manga, but since I don't have a job... well, I can only keep up with so many series.

It's on my endless to-do list, though.


----------



## nibs (Mar 21, 2006)

Agreed, Eden is a very good manga, but I must say it is confusing.

I've been reading one volume every one or two months as it was published without looking up the earlier volumes to refresh my memory and it really messed up my brain. I have to read the whole series all over again one day.

Thanks for the info about the character names. It may be interesting to see how this mythology applies to the story.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Mar 22, 2006)

This group did till chapter 68 I think: The Wikipedia Naruto article

But now it's licensed. You could probably find it on mirc, go to irc.irchighway.net at #lurk 
The bots have every single manga you can think of. Just make sure to read the rules or that moronic bunch of ops will kick your ass (god, I *hate* Lurk's ops).


----------



## pakku (Jul 6, 2006)

HellKorn said:
			
		

> How did two (presumably) straight male teenagers get talking about this again?



It's now clear to me that it's because we are both gay for Endo, just in different ways. You like the fact that he's a badass with chiseled features yet he still has a heart of gold, while I on the other hand must be into masochism, because I apparently enjoy the way Endo tells me all my beliefs are wrong by forcefully submitting me to raw nihilism. But really, be it animal magnetism or S&M, isn't the end result the same? Love for Eden.

So, um, anyway. Volume 11.

Are you gonna be as all over Endo's short story collections as I am whenever DH plans on releasing 'em?

Edit: Oh, and I'm as straight as an arrow.

Edit #2: Except for several mangaka.


----------



## ETA (Jul 6, 2006)

pakku said:
			
		

> It's now clear to me that it's because we are both gay for Endo, just in different ways. You like the fact that he's a badass with chiseled features yet he still has a heart of gold, while I on the other hand must be into masochism, because I apparently enjoy the way Endo tells me all my beliefs are wrong by forcefully submitting me to raw nihilism. But really, be it animal magnetism or S&M, isn't the end result the same? Love for Eden.


 
Meh, I tend to focus more on the means than the end. But that's just me. So, yeah, much love for _Eden_.



> So, um, anyway. Volume 11.


 
You're God (well, at least the sixth candidate behind Hideaki Anno, Kentaro Miura, Osamu Tezuka, Maynard James Keenan, Stanley Kubrick, and Yoshitoshi ABe).



> Are you gonna be as all over Endo's short story collections as I am whenever DH plans on releasing 'em?


 
Hells yes. _For Those of us Who Don't Believe in God_ is particuarly brilliant.



> Edit: Oh, and I'm as straight as an broken arrow.


 
Fixed that for ya. [/Immature teenage side is able to somehow find this amusing.]



> Edit #2: Except for several mangaka.


 
Aren't all true manga and anime fans that way? Just a matter of coming out and saying it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 9, 2008)

i cant believe this isnt so popular on this forums.
i love this manga. 
new chapter (93) is out. two words: it's awesome.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 9, 2008)

Jesus, this sounds good.

So much reading material, so little time.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2008)

Bought the first 7 vols at a bargain price at AX last year, 7 vols of eden + 3 vols of Shaman Warrior for like 30 bucks. Pretty slow in the first 2-3 vols, but it starts to pick up around vol 5. 

One of the few manga I prefer buying and reading


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 21, 2008)

Eden 94 by Mangaunderground

best scifi ever ~~

oh sleep time


----------



## Ork (Feb 22, 2008)

I've found all these sites with volume 7 and up, but I just can't seem to find the first volume (or even up to 6)Any chance of a helping hand?


----------



## Ork (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks. I'm Refuting god and becoming a satanist as we speak


----------



## Bonten (Feb 22, 2008)

This sounds pretty interesting, thanks very much for the links Lucifer.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 23, 2008)

no problem



Absence said:


> Thanks. I'm Refuting god and becoming a satanist as we speak



lol xD



			
				Taken directly from Anime News Network said:
			
		

> *Dark Horse Announces Plans for Eden Volumes 11 and 12*
> 
> Production has "slowed" but continues
> 
> ...



eh bad or good news..


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks to the uploading of Lucifer I will be reading this series.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 17, 2008)

time to wake up. 95 is out too


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

Theres still so many RAW's left


----------



## Mat?icha (May 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Theres still so many RAW's left


 

i was gonna pm this thread to you.

i went through raw volumes, it is simply mind blowing, i'm sitting on the chair and shocked to my very core. aside from Berserk, this is second manga that moves me from inside.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2008)

Really that pumps my up!!! Its the only manga these days I expect quality from.


----------



## the del operator (Jun 6, 2008)

this manga is EPIC!


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 6, 2008)

> topples the UN and seizes control of much of the world.





 As if the UN has any sovereign power whatsoever.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> As if the UN has any sovereign power whatsoever.



It does in the manga, well it did


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 5, 2008)

Eden 96 is out u have to be a member to see web page.


----------



## Midus (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Anyone remember which chapter or volume Eliah had the flashback about his father and hunting in. I want the quote about being cruel to your enemies or whatever he said.

Also, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Have they revealed why Helena and Eliah broke up?


----------



## SM9 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, the quote is from Eden Volume 8. It's a really badass quote, whether I agree with it or not...I'm not sure. Here it is: "Be kind without end to those dear to you, be cruel without end to those who aren't..."

I'm new here, and Eden is my favorite Manga series. Akira is my second favorite. I think Endo's blend of philosophy, sci-fi, and character development and drama is perfect. It's just great. I love these books. Has anyone read his short story work? Tanpenshu? there are 2 volumes.


----------



## Penance (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds kickass...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 22, 2008)

chapter 91-97 (vol 14) is out on Got Lurk?


----------



## hamham (Jul 27, 2008)

hi i am interested in starting this manga, but i usually don't like to start mangas unless they're finished because i hate those cravings when i catch up and am not able to read anymore. 

so i have 1 question...is this completed? or is it still ongoing?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 27, 2008)

i think it's ongoing and scans are behind the raws. but believe me it's worth reading it. if u truly wanna get mind fucked then it's definitely for you. dont wait for it to finish, u never know how long it may last.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 13, 2008)

Eden 98 & 99 is out

u need to be a member, i think.
Enjoy


----------



## Midus (Aug 13, 2008)

Reps to update.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn is the cyborg guy FINALLY dead? Took them long enough to take him out. The whole Sophia thing is kind of messed up. Wonder how thats going to work itself out....


----------



## Danchou (Aug 13, 2008)

This manga freakin rocks. Normally I'm not really a sci-fi fan, but this one is really good.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 13, 2008)

poor mana, she's just a child and look what she has to go through.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 27, 2008)

this thread is just sad.

up to chapter 103 is out on DeviantArt
103 is real good, some nice action between police chick and eliah.


----------



## Midus (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the bump. Missed out on 4 or 5 chapters. Damn Eliah can't get a break. Everything he does turns to shit...


----------



## Aburamushi (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm in the 9th volume. The plot became so confusing after the Cusco arc ended, because suddenly you wouldn't know who the good side is anymore, and how chaotic the situation has become, it's so ambiguous to say who are the good guys or bad guys, it's all confusing  But I like this manga a lot nonetheless

Something really cool about it is that the first half of the story occurs in Peru, in Cusco and Lima. I'd never guessed I would ever see cholos and mestizos in a manga before reading this lol, or that a japanese manga would show some place so distant like the cusqueño community Katia was from (cusqueño means 'from Cusco' I don't know the demonym in english ''~_~). Endo draws with a lot of precision places like the city of Cusco, Sacsayhuamán (the ruins where Katia and Wycliffe hid), Tambomachay (where Katia took out water when Helena had altitude sickness), places in Lima like Costa Verde (see my sig), Larcomar (where the prostitutes where supposed to gather when Pedro captured Helena, and it's close to my house LoL), Edgardo Rebagliati hospital, Jorge Chávez airport (though it doesn't look like it is now), etc. It's amazing he did all that even though he never traveled outside of Japan.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 26, 2008)

I just have to say this is a really fantastic manga.  I love the gray tone of everything, and that no character is without some depth and faults.  Our brave hero is a criminal and a coke addict after all.  The author does an excellent job of enthralling you in this harsh world and making you care about most everyone.  

I do admit that it starts getting a little heavy on the fan service later on...but it still delivers an compelling, brutal and beautiful story.

One thing I've noticed is that right when you think everything is ok, the author pulls the wool over your eyes and something always goes wrong.  I try to anticipate it but it still hits me every time.  

How frequently do chapters come out by the way?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2008)

raws are a little ahead of the scan ( i dunno how far though, i had all the raws but i cant find them, seems deleted them), now scan group called Manga Underground does scanning and it's like 1 or 2 chapter a month, sometimes even more.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay we need to drum up some attention for this manga, its so overlooked that its just wrong.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 4, 2008)

I really liked it, but I tried shelving it at around volume 15 cause I hate having to wait for chapters.

Where it's at now?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 4, 2008)

It's not much farther sadly...still 4 full volumes from the end.  Haven't seen a new chapter in a while. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and the colloid just evolved again, I need to know what's happening!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2009)

I heard the series came to an end? Is this true? Can't wait.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, ended in Japan a short while ago at volume 18. So still 3 volumes to go. Though 4 for me.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 11, 2009)

wow, i cant believe it just ended. dunno if i wanna be happy or sad bout it.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Feb 15, 2009)

I've read through chapter 101. An excellent, though depressing manga. Anyone know where I can find the rest?


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 17, 2009)

106 is out at Tumblr
nice development there, hopefully maya will talk a lil bit about colloid in the next chapter. another villian (good one??) is off the picture.


----------



## Midus (Jul 2, 2009)

Elijah going through hard times. Kid can't get a break can he?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 2, 2009)

110 is out at Sanji

i dont understand what happened to eliah? probably because his sister died.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah it sucks all those very good dark horse manga. man everything good is dark horse preist, blade of the immortal, kurosagi corpse delivery service, saru lock, eden: its a endless life. there is more can't remember but you always have to look so hard to find them and they all own so badly. anyway it's over at volume 18, I'm sad but glad, it has an ending which should be awesome I'm still at the point when eliah ditches his cop girlfriend and kenji is planning the knifing to end all knifings to get hacker chick back.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 26, 2009)

glad someone else posted here. dunno about dark horse, but to me eden is second best manga after berserk, it's very deep and well written manga. kids usually cant digest deep storytelling, i think that's why eden is not as popular as it should be.

111 should be out at worf effect. 
we are closing to the end


----------



## Ivyn (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG Eden! I remember this manga, I read couple of volumes few years ago, it's still being published here in Poland. Certainly I must catch up with it! Thanks for posting links to scans!


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 6, 2009)

up to 115 is out at www.mangatraders.com 
great developments, i feel like we are getting close to the end.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 6, 2009)

man it's sad so many great seinin out there, every board dead. I'll have to look around for rest of eden. need a seinin fan club everything but gantz, beserk and claymore which are mainstream, half the time i make new posts just to talk about a series on floor 2. 
eden would make an awesome anime kind of like ghost in a shell but more third world flavor and mindless violence.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 7, 2009)

i dont think i have all the raw, but i remember that this manga is finished and i saw last raw chapter, not to mention that it looked awesome. it must be somewhere on the net. if i find them, i'll post links here.
glad some people still reads eden and thinks that this manga deserve far more attention than it has now. 
to me this manga is second best manga ever, after berserk.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 15, 2010)

OMG just started reading this manga, fucking epic 

currently at chapter 20


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 10, 2010)

So the final volume of this got released like a month ago and there's not a single comment.

I enjoyed the ending, but I sort of didn't like all the weird tangents it took towards the end.  The flashbacks in the final chapters and Ennoa's badassery made for a nice wrap-up to this series.

This was a powerful and heart-wrenching read at times.  I thorougly appreciate its originality and the fact that no character was safe.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2010)

oh so its finally out? stopped reading cuz I thought there was no sign of any new chaps coming out


----------



## hehey (Jun 10, 2010)

I liked the ending, it got kind of crasy at the end and that final villain came out of nowhere.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2010)

whoah damn, thats like every other mangas out there 









 actually I havent read it yet, I need to sum up an effort to read through mass of chapters I missed


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a few volumes of it, but it dissappeared from the shops in my neighbourhood. So the last part I saw was when:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eliah was already grown, Helena got killed, and that female cop appeared- what was her name? Miriam?



Can anybody tell me how many chapters were out after this?


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 21, 2010)

i discovered this manga at my library (the creepy cover of volume 3 got my attention...)

it was really good.... but there is only 3 volume...
and i cant find anny french scan... (dont want english one...)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 21, 2010)

well shit


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally started reading this. Currently on vol 4. Good stuff.


This is among the series that should get more attention...


Also, Kenji is a monster


----------



## Penance (Jan 20, 2011)

^........


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 21, 2011)

Kenji is so cool, he gets blowjobs from fucking robots man... ROBOTS for pete's sake!!


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2011)

Got past volume 15 today:


Rescue missions aren't Eliah and co's forte


Also the Colloid reminded me of Evangelion at first.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 30, 2011)

Eden is an incredible manga that deserves a read. I did feel like it was over it's peak just over half of the storyline though.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 30, 2011)

agree with the peak occurring too early. still very awesome, kinda wish eliah had bigger role in end.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 31, 2011)

it is an awesome manga. very good reading and trajic events. after Berserk, this manga is my second favored manga in terms of maturity and epicness.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 2, 2011)

Finished this today. Overall a very good read with rough and emotional moments and great action scenes. However I think this was a bit too long or as the others said it's peak was early. Also some characters disappeared from time to time like Eliah who was almost totally absent in the last volumes.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 17, 2011)

Just finished this weeks ago.

Turned to shit after volume 8, art got worse and the characters became secondary to the sci-fi elements which were tedious and uninspired due to the repetitive long explanations that came along with it, like the mangaka was making it up as he went along. The ending, as good as it was, really couldn't make up for the drop in quality after the timeskip and it felt that Elijah's character became stagnant as a result to the point when he himself was shoved aside afterward. I must say I enjoyed the mafia aspect it moreso than the sci-fi, hell I wouldn't have mind if the manga just focused on Elijah working at the brothel or better yet focus entirely on his father. So overall a decent read but not worth the abundant praise it gets.


----------



## Goom (Feb 17, 2011)

I hate how almost everyone I liked died in this manga.  It's like the total opposite of the 3 top shonen lmao.

At least that chick kenji liked should have survived.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 17, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> I hate how almost everyone I liked died in this manga.


Yes. What's worse was how unexpected it was and the way how they died but on the plus side the characters who I didn't like got killed too



Moogoogaipan said:


> It's like the total opposite of the 3 top shonen lmao.



Well, it's a seinen for a reason 

I guess I've been reason too much shounen at the time so the deaths took me by surprise everytime


----------



## Leraine (Sep 11, 2011)

As much as I agree with Judge Fudge that the second half (past Volume 10) was a little tedious, I wouldn't call it gone to shit, just yet. 

I liked Endo's matter of fact approach to a lot of the things that were happening. 
You accidentally kill a police officer? Well, of course that gets you a beating. Your girlfriend ditches you for another guy and then dies? Move on, waiting and wondering is just a hassle.

Even though the 'appropriate' actions were being undertaken, as far as hunting down the murderers can be considered appropriate, it never felt like a big baww-fest. 
Inbetween Volumes 4-9, you'd basically just watch everyone living their lives and quite frankly, sometimes I wondered whether this was a slice-of-life manga for the gangster genre.

Except it was obvious this story was going to have a big conclusion, but I couldn't really grasp what the 'big evil' was gonna be. And then it turned out to be not evil at all. 

Writing up a summary for this manga is really difficult. Endo was seemingly doing whatever he wanted, jumped between themes and ideologies, yet eventually he came to a conclusion and somehow that felt very 'real' to me.

Also, maybe it was just a lucky fluke, but concluding the birth of a new universe with the lyrics of a song, two people danced to in the prologue, is pretty damn nice.


----------



## God Hand (Sep 28, 2011)

Is Kenji's abilities ever explained?  

ATM I'm having some difficulty getting into the story because of Kenji.  Normally, I'm all for badass characters (who isn't?), but its hard to have any excitement about the enemy when a seemingly normal guy is kicking their ass with a knife.  No, kicking ass doesn't quite cover it, he is brutalizing everyone.

Is he ever explained to be "special" due to the virus or cybernetics?  Something?

As it stands, he is coming off like a glorified Gary Stu (Mary Sue) who gets BJ's from a cyborg who is modeled after a 12 year old girl.  Hard to like this character.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 28, 2011)

superior training and natural affinity. that's all I could figure, just a natural at murder. but yeah beating aeons is a little overwhelming at first.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 4, 2014)

So, I just started to read this series. I'm amazed it's not more popular, the first chapter was pretty great!


----------



## Markness (Feb 5, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> So, I just started to read this series. I'm amazed it's not more popular, the first chapter was pretty great!





It's one of my favorites. It has the narrative of a sci-fi novel and the art is mindblowing. I also have all the volumes released by Dark Horse and they are releasing the 14th volume this April after a two year hiatus. I'm not sure why this manga isn't more popular but it seems shounen series tend to steal the spotlight from seinen series around here.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2014)

I even think that the Dark Horse volumes are uploaded on batoto...that's why I'm trying to read this quickly, before they get taken off. If it gets as good as I expect, it might become a contender for my book shelf


----------



## Markness (Feb 5, 2014)

I will say that certain DH volumes (6, 8, 9, 10, and maybe 11) are out of print and they were a headache to find but I managed to acquire them all. 

Definitely keep reading, though. If Philip K. Dick was a mangaka, I think he would draw something similar to this.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2014)

Esomark said:


> I will say that certain DH volumes (6, 8, 9, 10, and maybe 11) are out of print and they were a headache to find but I managed to acquire them all.
> 
> Definitely keep reading, though. If Philip K. Dick was a mangaka, I think he would draw something similar to this.



I can only hope that when they'll publish the last volume, they'll print them all again. Or bring out a set box.

And...yeah, I knew it's good to keep in mind that this is a seinen.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And the title being "I'm making a mistake" was a pretty good hint, too


----------



## Markness (Feb 5, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> I can only hope that when they'll publish the last volume, they'll print them all again. Or bring out a set box.
> 
> And...yeah, I knew it's good to keep in mind that this is a seinen.
> 
> ...



They really should. The fact that a large number of posters on their forums keep demanding them to continue printing it should be obvious.

This manga actually made me read more seinen. I got burned out on shounen since I read so much that I could see where most newer ones would go storywise. UQ Holder and Nanatsu no Taizai have been exceptions since I liked their respective mangaka's previous stuff.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2014)

Damn, this manga really makes me hate people, lol. The characters are written really well.


----------



## Markness (Feb 5, 2014)

It really show cases the best and worst in humanity. Just like in our world, the "good guys" don't always win. In fact, the "bad guys" get away with what they do more often than not.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah, it's plenty realistic in that way. Though I wouldn't mind seeing some "nakama power" now and then in there 

Haha, no, it's a really great story. Can't wait for more. But I'll portion it, because a) I don't want to finish it so quickly b) I still have other things to do 

And those afterwords are always so thought provoking.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 6, 2014)

The road to hell is paved with good intentions. This manga in a nutshell, more or less. Damn. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And lol, what a way to lose your virginity, that was mean 

And I hope he won't do anything stupid out of love, now 




Those comic strips at the end of volume 8 are really cool. Gives more backstory and insight =)


----------



## BlueDemon (May 29, 2014)

She got killed off so quickly?! What the fuck? And what's with the time skip?! I don't know if I should call bullshit on this or just be mad cause she was killed off so quickly T_T (part of me hopes that wasn't really her or some shit, but I know that's not likely).

Ah well. No need to get attached to any of the characters too much 

This is getting really interesting now. Quantum computers and teleportation. A "natural" computer. I wonder if aliens are involved or this "gnostic" theology really plays that great of role to involve some supernatural beings, or nature personified.


----------



## stream (May 29, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Ah well. No need to get attached to any of the characters too much


There's a couple more like that to come. I've rarely felt so angry about a manga, and the worst is how realistic it feels.


----------



## Markness (May 30, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> She got killed off so quickly?! What the fuck? And what's with the time skip?! I don't know if I should call bullshit on this or just be mad cause she was killed off so quickly T_T (part of me hopes that wasn't really her or some shit, but I know that's not likely).
> 
> Ah well. No need to get attached to any of the characters too much
> 
> This is getting really interesting now. Quantum computers and teleportation. A "natural" computer. I wonder if aliens are involved or this "gnostic" theology really plays that great of role to involve some supernatural beings, or nature personified.



Yeah, poor Helena!  Even the more developed characters in Eden aren't spared. They are just as vulnerable as the faceless masses in the background. I do think Miriam does a good job taking over Helena's role. She's not only beautiful but she can kick ass. 

I started researching gnosticism thanks to this manga. It really makes you stop and think about the world in a different way. I still need to learn more about it, though.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 30, 2014)

I read this a long time ago.
Didn't really like it that much, since the characters didn't appeal to me.
But the concept itself was pretty awesome.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 31, 2014)

stream said:


> There's a couple more like that to come. I've rarely felt so angry about a manga, and the worst is how realistic it feels.



Yeah, I know, I know. And it's it being realistic that makes you feel so angry, too. Because you're angry with this shitty world! 



Esomark said:


> Yeah, poor Helena!  Even the more developed characters in Eden aren't spared. They are just as vulnerable as the faceless masses in the background. I do think Miriam does a good job taking over Helena's role. She's not only beautiful but she can kick ass.
> 
> I started researching gnosticism thanks to this manga. It really makes you stop and think about the world in a different way. I still need to learn more about it, though.



Yeah, the other girl is pretty cool  Can't wait to see even more of her, ifyouknowwhatImean  But seriously, she's badass!

I also went to wiki for some more knowledge on gnosticism, but it's quite...confusing for a first read. And there's also a whole site dedicated to it, I think.
It surely is interesting, though!



ClandestineSchemer said:


> I read this a long time ago.
> Didn't really like it that much, since the characters didn't appeal to me.
> But the concept itself was pretty awesome.



It's a pity of course, but nobody can like everything =) And yeah, the concept is cool, I really wonder how this will end. 
Realistically, I expect the whole of humanity to be in those crystals by the end. Or dead 
(no spoilers, I'll read through myself ).


----------



## BlueDemon (May 31, 2014)

So hilarious xD. And pedo. Or is she just that petite? 

So, more of the truth comes back to light. Mana is a dumb kid and the sister even dumber to sneak out of the house when knowing the kid knows about it, without double checking if she's followed. Dumb dumb dumb.
And the kid puked because she saw her sister having sex? What!?

And the only reason they killed that guy Miguel was because money was deposited for his family? What?!

Anyway, the colloids are for the people who both can't stand this cruel world and don't believe in God. Very interesting. And some people are given a choice.
I might binge read through the following volumes instead of studying xD


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh, so the 15th volumes isn't even out yet? Damn. That might be bad, but at the same time it could be a good sign, if they decide to re-release all the others too, when the last one comes out. I really saw offers on ebay, but my budget's not looking that well now, so I'm just hoping something will come up later along the way 

The philosophy of Gnosticism and all that is surely interesting, planned to take a look at all the concepts used - I guess it's an entirely different experience to possess some knowledge about these stuff and then reading the manga (or re-reading it).

As for a continuation...I myself would like something like that, since I usually always like to have a definite ending to something. But sometimes I do understand why the author would not want it or why it is indeed better for a story to remain open-ended. And in this case, we've been left to think about both of the possibilies regarding these two paths humanity has take.


----------



## Markness (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah, and even Vol. 14 was a long time coming since Vol. 13 came out in 2011. Eden has received good critical reviews here but unfortunately that doesn't correlate with sales. Naruto and Bleach volumes also clog the shelves in the graphic novel sections of book stores. As I said earlier, my nation tends to be picky when it comes to manga and the ones who know there is more to it than Dragon Ball, Naruto, and Bleach are a minority within the minority. 

A frightening thought about the new universe path is that a single error in its formation could render it incapable of supporting life and all the souls hoping for a better existence will be doomed to oblivion. Their hopes and dreams would be all for nothing. While things aren't the best on Earth, atleast it can still support life and humanity is still trying to hang on. Either way, the weight of existence is quite overbearing.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2014)

Where are you from if I may ask? (and sorry if I asked already ).

And yeah, that would really suck. In that case, would those souls even be able to go to the afterlife? Assuming there's even somthing like that according to Gnostic beliefs.


----------



## Markness (Nov 11, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Where are you from if I may ask? (and sorry if I asked already ).
> 
> And yeah, that would really suck. In that case, would those souls even be able to go to the afterlife? Assuming there's even somthing like that according to Gnostic beliefs.



I'm from the US. No, you haven't asked before so you're good. I did post that Monster Musume making The New York Times best sellers list was a good sign. Maybe I am making a hasty overestimation but usually when I encounter other anime and manga fans in my area, they'll usually know about Dragon Ball, Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail, Rosario + Vampire, and Fullmetal Alchemist but not JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and Battle Angel Alita. They want more of the same stuff or something similar which is probably what helped MM become popular since it's about monster girls just like R+V. 

Even Letheia doesn't know what will happen to them and she states the two universes are completely separate from one another. I've looked up the Gnostic view of the afterlife but there doesn't appear to be a singular answer.


----------



## Rax (Nov 11, 2014)

What's this? :33


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 11, 2014)

Markness said:


> I'm from the US. No, you haven't asked before so you're good. I did post that Monster Musume making The New York Times best sellers list was a good sign. Maybe I am making a hasty overestimation but usually when I encounter other anime and manga fans in my area, they'll usually know about Dragon Ball, Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail, Rosario + Vampire, and Fullmetal Alchemist but not JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and Battle Angel Alita. They want more of the same stuff or something similar which is probably what helped MM become popular since it's about monster girls just like R+V.
> 
> Even Letheia doesn't know what will happen to them and she states the two universes are completely separate from one another. I've looked up the Gnostic view of the afterlife but there doesn't appear to be a singular answer.



Ah okay. You were talking so negatively about the manga situation that I was thinking you were living in the Caribbean or something xD
But I understand what you're saying, if there's no demand for such mangas, they just won't be licensed and published over here, which is a big fucking shame.
Monster Musume is selling good because guys want to see tits&asses, probably  (and them being Monster Girls is a plus, I guess )

Okay. Don't really have time at the moment to delve into Gnostic beliefs myself :/



Rax said:


> What's this? :33



A damn masterpiece. Pretty realistic manga (in terms of "shit happens", I mean), good story, great characters. And it really brings you down several times. So be ready to re-read FT while reading this xD


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 12, 2014)

I like           it


----------

